# Rusty Finds + Need Help with ID



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Apologies in advance for the length and picture-heaviness of this post.

We have a local website where private parties offer items for sale or for free-I like to think of the website as the child of a Facebook/Craigslist marriage. My wife (my elf) saw a posting yesterday for some miscellaneous tools. The rough pictures showed a few hand saws (one of which has the Disston PHILADA medallion), an eggbeater drill, along with an old toolbox and two tool totes. The listing also included a small two-tank electric air compressor. The seller was asking $100 for the whole bunch. As it turns out, the seller was a young woman who went to school with my daughter and she ended up selling me all the tools in the original listing for $50. The smalls are in an Evaporust bath now, and I'll pull them out tomorrow and start cleaning them up. I hope to find some identifying marks on some of the more unfamiliar and/or unusual tools.

There were also a number of triangular files and a saw set, suggesting that the previous owner sharpened his own hand saws. The saw set is not pictured below but it appears to be a run-of-the-mill saw set (thinking it's a Disston).

Also not pictured separately is a pair of strap-on quad roller skates without the skate key.

Here's what I brought home:

Toolbox No. 1 and Contents




























Tool Tote No. 2 and Contents



















Tool Tote No. 3 and Contents










Compressor and Hose










As I mentioned above, there are a few tools that are unfamiliar to me. My hope is that someone will recognize one or more of these tools below.










The file at the top has a square cross-section, with the maximum dimension of about ¾". The cut of the file is only in one direction. The tang is also larger than any file tang I've seen. The end opposite the tang appears to have been broken off. The overall length of the file is about 17".




























The screwdriver (?) shown above had a hollow handle for storing bits (I think the bits are part of the haul). I has a nice wooden handle and the top has internal wooden threads. I'm guessing that the mating threads in the body had worn out, because a previous owner put string in the threads to make the top stay on.



















Finally, three of these these four tools look to have taken a pounding. I'm thinking they were tools for tooling leather, but that's just a guess.

I hope to provide additional information after I've cleaned the tools up a bit. Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.


----------



## MisterInquisitive (Aug 29, 2012)

In the last photo-

A hardie to fit in the hardie hole of an anvil; for cutting hot steel.
A bearing scraper, to fit a bearing to its corresponding journal; often used on pre-1930s crankshafts (this is from memory, a fair bit before my time).
A punch for leather or for gaskets, such as on the head of an automobile engine.
A cold chisel, for cutting/splitting metal.

The square tang "screwdriver" may be for large files, such as a Vixen file for lead on bodywork, or it may have had an assortment of tanged tools in the handle, such as screwdrivers, drills, etc. Toolmakers made a lot of weird combo-tools.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd say the last couple of pictures are "machinist" tools, specialized files and chisels mostly used for working metal.

You've got what appears to be what's left of an adze which was an old axe like tool used for flatening logs, the blade would have been perpindicular to that of a hatchet and is generally curved, a wooden clothes pin, what appears to be an end off of a curtain rod, an old valve some door handles, but I'm sure you kow all that.


----------



## tsuga (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr. Inquisitive has got your tools identified. 
The hardy and the babbit scrapper look ready to go to work. Hole punch appears sharp also.
Saw sets, many made, some today are very collectable. You may have a jewel with the Disston.
Looks like you did OK for 50.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*WOW!! Nice Haul Don!!!*

A neighbor gave me 2 Old Hand saws that use to belong to his Father. They Looked in pretty well the same condition as Yours at the top. After MUCH Steel Wool, Sanding, Staining and Painting all the Connectors etc.

They now look like the Picture below. I sent the Blades out for Sharpening, just got them back.

These Babies are going back into Service.

Rick

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the great information. Y'all are the reason I keep coming back here-one of the best collection of smart, observant participants anywhere on the 'net!

I pulled the rusty tools out of the Evaporust bath this morning and started cleaning with sandpaper, steel wool and a drill-mounted wire brush. There were a few German tools (mostly bits) and other items of foreign manufacture (saw files) in the grouping.

@Mister-Looks like the previous owner was partial to machine tools. The bearing scraper or Babbitt scraper had "BUFFUM" on one of the flats. The third item, identified as a punch, has the number "10" stamped on the rectangular portion (probably sizing information).

@TCC-I don't know how you saw that adze and recognized it in two dimensions. I held it in my hand and thought it was a hatchet. After cleaning it up a bit, I noted that there was a "2" stamped into the blade.

@ernie-I cleaned up the saw set with a wire brush this afternoon, and it turns out that it's not a Disston-it's a Morrills set. I'll see if I can find anything on Morrills on line. I know that I don't recognize the name, but I do have another saw set that is very similar to the Morrills, but the other one has no branding.

@Rick-Those shiny things sure are eye catching! Those old saws just feel good in the hand and are pretty therapeutic to use. Nice restores on the totes and plates. I got quite a few triangular files in this haul, so I'll be sharpening a few of my own saws soon. I did a preliminary cleaning of the plate this afternoon, hoping to find an etch-nothing found. However, I did see that there was a large "X" stamped on the top of the heel on the presentation side, under the tote. I'm sure that means something to someone. BTW, there was no stamping of the ppi on the bottom heel of the plate. This one definitely needs a good jointing and sharpening-the current tooth geometry is all about cattle, full of calves and cows.

Any ideas on these two items?

Unusual hammer head. The tapered cylindrical part is unusual and the claw section is curved in two directions (the "regular" way and transverse as well).



















This looks like a nail set but the end you'd pound on is rounded on top. The barrel is knurled and I did not find any markings on the tool. It's roughly 4" long.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Don, that hammer looks to me like a farrier's hammer for shoeing horses. See this for a modern example.

What looks like a nailset could be a nailset. I have a couple similar. Or it could be a small punch. I have a similar one of those too.

The long square file in one of the pictures looks like a square wood rasp. If the teeth are course I'd say that's what it is.

The screwdriver handle with removable top is a nice little tool. In addition to screwdriver bits, I've seen them with little chisels and gouges too.

I think the item that looks like the end of a curtain rod is actually the top off a cast iron fence picket.

Nice haul.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul Don.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I pulled a few more items out of the bath this morning and did a bit more cleaning.

@summerfi-The hammer head does look like the modern farrier's hammer you linked. I think you nailed it (pun intended). So, that nail set-looking thing might actually be a nail set. Correcting something in the original post, that square file is double-cut-I couldn't tell until I wire brushed it clean. I won't rule out that it is a rasp, but the teeth are pretty fine.

@DonW-Thanks. I didn't claim "gloat" on this one-I'd rather be "awarded" a gloat. It is a pretty nice haul, though.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I wire brushed and sanded a few items since my last post, and I have a few bits with German markings on them (mainly square bottoms), European saw files and a twist drill bit made by Cleveland Tool Co.

I cleaned a few more items today and found a few more nice pieces.

Hollow-handled square chuck tool. Has "Bridge Tool Co." stamped on the ferrule.










Cutting torch tip cleaner.




























Eclipse No. 60 hack saw:



















Small skew back hand saw. There are no markings on the plate and no medallion to help in identifying the saw. Two-nut tote in good condition. I thought it might be a toy saw, but the saw was sharp and had a clean joint line. I touched up the teeth but haven't set it yet. There is a slight bend in the plate, but it's correctable.




























Unknown tool or tool part. I originally thought that it was brass or bronze due to the color of the patina. Turns out it is bright and shiny silver and it is magnetic. There is a smooth borehole (about ⅜") through the part, with one end having a larger entry hole. Overall dimensions 4-¾" long x 1-½" diameter.





































I'm having fun discovering all these new things! If you can help with identification with any of these, I'd appreciate that! Thanks for looking.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Bob
I believe the thing you're seeing as a curtain rod part (as well as at least one other thingy on the upper left) are victorian-era gas pipe fittings and valve handle.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@DocBailey-There were definitely some old gas valves with nice quarter turn handles in the bunch. I cleaned up that Victorian-looking thing on a wire wheel last night:










It looks Celtic as well. I did not see any markings on it. I think the piece is cast iron.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm still thinking it's one of these . If not for a fence, then for some other ornamental Victorian iron work.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nice haul, Don. The second to the last thing pictured (brass looking-not brass) looks familiar. I asked Jim. He said it looks like a piston of some kind.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Could the long square section be a farrier's rasp? Its a good length for it. Are there different coarse faces on each side?


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

What does the hatchet have for a maker? also that anvil piece in the last picture is really hard to find…most of them got lost.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Candy-It could be a piston but I'm not familiar with a piston of this type. It does have a groove on the top and bottom for an o-ring.

Mark-I'll have to look at it again. The grouping did contain what some suggested to be a farrier's hammer for shoeing horses, so that might be logical. I do recall that all four faces were double cut, but I don't recall if they were different cuts. I'll check and repost my findings.

Yank-Which one? I have two hatchet-like tools. One's been identified as an adze and the other one's a hatchet. I'll check both of them tomorrow too.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

In the 5th photo from the top at the top-center are what looks like 5 iron disks interwoven with 5 more iron disks. I am almost certain that is a knife sharpener. Running the blade in the valley between the two sets of wheels would cause it to sharpen both sides of the blade It is similar to this modern version
http://www.amazon.com/Rada-Cutlery-Sharpener-Hardened-R119/dp/B001692XPE/ref=lp_289867_1_16?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1402974186&sr=1-16

Judging by the size of the one you have, it may be better suited to sharpening axes and hedge shears.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

swirt-Yes, that is a knife sharpener. I hadn't considered that it might be for larger edge tools like axes or hedge shears. I'll see if I can find any markings on it.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

MarkS-The file's four faces are all double cut and are the same pattern on all sides. The caliper is open to 1" to judge the coarseness of the cut.










Yank- Here are the stamps on the two tools you asked about:

This is the adze:










Close up of the stamp. Looks like "C. Hammon?" in the circle, and "Phila, Cast Steel" below it. There is also a number "2" stamped above the cutting edge:










Here is the axe, with a very crisp "Evansville, Good Service" stamp.










swirt-There was a clear marking on the bottom of the knife sharpener. It says "Jiffy Knife Sharpener, Trade Mark Registered, 196009". The body is cast iron; not sure what the wheels are made of:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think that's an adze, Don, it's just a hatchet. Does it have a bevel on both sides?

Here's an adze:





Edit: I can't believe you didn't mention the pair of roller skates.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Tim-I think it's a hatchet used for roofing shingles. One side of the head is flat (right side) and the other side (where the markings are) is angled, so that when a piece of stock is cut off, it always fall to the left.

The roller skates are still available, and the wheel bearings are surprisingly good.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Does the C Hammond axe have the eye set at angle" If so, it is a "Broad axe" The flat side is towards to log when hewing off the bark side. handle should angle out to allow the hand to clear the log. No busted knuckles, that way.

Second hatchet is a roofer's hatchet, for working shingles.

As for the Square rasp, I have one just like down in the shop, along with a triangle shaped one. Both are the same length.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

As for an Adze









a fellow tried to sell me these two last Labour Day….


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Bandit-The handle on the C. Hammonds item has a straight handle, but the head has a flat and angled side. Maybe I have a broad hatchet?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

This is the tool I thought was being ID'd as an adze.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Candy-That is some kind of pounding tool. No claw; pointed end is a curved wedge; overall length is about 12". Also, no markings on it. I'm not sure if the flatter end was broken off or just pounded to its current condition.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Well, I thought it was awfully short and fat for an adze! But what do I know?! Hahaha Thanks for the clarification, Don.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah,....think Cobbler's Hammer? It is missing the big, round hammer face.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think it's a cobbler's hammer.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Bandit/DonW-I thought it looked like that flat end was broken off . . . I'll look for cobbler's hammer and see what I can find. Thanks for the tips.

Edit: Looks like you both "nailed" it. Cobber's hammer, albeit broken.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hewing hatchet. The eye is the same whether you place the handle with the "flat side" to the left or right. The diamond area tells that much. Left-handed swing, or right-handed, just change which way the handle enters the head.

For dressing hewn beams to final smoothness. Think exposed ceiling beams…


----------

